
Show HN: HTML Server Components – web developer's life just got easier - ivopetkov
http://ivopetkov.com/b/html-server-components/
======
tacone
Interesting.

It reminds a bit of the tag files of riot.js [1] Another possible approach
(widely practiced today) is to have the children template extend the main
template and override some blocks in the main template (you can do it with
twig, blade etc). But even then, your templates could not be nested.

Nice concept!

[1] [http://muut.com/riotjs](http://muut.com/riotjs)

~~~
ivopetkov
Thanks. It really looks a lot like React, RiotJS and WebCompoments (because
they are all great) but it's on the server.

------
jister
In ASP.Net we call this user controls. We have this for like 15 years already.

~~~
ivopetkov
Can you please give us an example user control where: 1\. you've got CSS and
JS code that goes in the head tag of the result document 2\. you've got JS
code that stays at the bottom of the body tag of the result document

------
imakesnowflakes
What is stopping from styles from one components overwriting styles from
another components. So in isolation, as you say, components work fine, but
after processing, will it not break?

~~~
ivopetkov
Currently, there isn't an automatic solution. For now the component developer
can use the component id (automatically generated if not specified) to
separate styles. You can see such component at
[https://github.com/ivopetkov/ivopetkov.github.io/blob/master...](https://github.com/ivopetkov/ivopetkov.github.io/blob/master/demos/html-
server-components/components/body.php)

------
bobajeff
This is really cool. I'll have to remember to try this. What I really like is
that you can use it today.

~~~
ivopetkov
Thank you.

